# Dog friendly areas in the Blaine/Bellingham area?



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Reintroducing myself as it's been so long since I've posted:curtain:

My name is Jenn and I'm from Vancouver B.C. I have 2 golden retreivers. 

Murphy is 7 and mostly a mellow fellow except for playing fetch which he can do forever! Saffron is 3 and a released service dog...she is sweet and very social but also quite a wild child.

My husband, the pups and I will be spending 5 weeks in our motorhome in th Birch Bay Washington area. Since the dogs will have to be on leash within the park grounds, I was wondering if anyone knows of some dog friendly areas around Blaine, Birch Bay or Bellingham Washington? I am hoping to find a dog park or less used beach area to let the dogs run off some steam where I won't be annoying other tourists.

Saffron loves to visit with people when she is off leash and so I make sure that I take her to a dog friendly or less populated area...non dog people don't want a wet sandy dog plopping herself down on their beach blanket for a belly rub :yuck:

They will be getting lots of leashed walks but I was hoping for some free running time too!

Anyone know the area? It's been a long time since I have been down in that area...I used to spend summers there as a child! 

Thanks in advance, 

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Jenn,

I'm in Bellingham. I know some folks do off leash walks at Cherry Point (near Birch Bay) but I'm not sure where the access is there. There is a park next door called Pt. Whitehorn that is very gently used that would probably work.

Also if you go into Lynden, there is a nice off leash area at the park known as Bender Fields. Our friend, Keva, who is on this site, goes there many times a week.

Here in Bellingham, Lake Padden is the place to go. There are other off-leash areas but Padden has a large fenced area and access to the lake for swimming. (The off-leash swimming area is at the end of the lake near the softball fields, the off-leash fenced area is just past the softball fields.) Also the mountains above the lake are all off leash hiking trails, just not the trail around the lake.

Oh yeah, and in Ferndale, there is an off leash area at Hovander Park near the public boat launch on the river. And the back part of that park is a "wildlife area" (has hunting in the Fall) behind Tenant Lake and I read that is over 300 acres of off leash, but it is supposed to be marshy. I haven't gone there yet, but sounds interesting.

Have fun!


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!

We did Hovander in Ferndale but kept them on leash as Murphy would have done a full leap into the Nooksack river and been swept away :doh: He does not listen when water is near!

We also took them to Lake Padden...what a beautiful spot! We spent time in the off leash park area so they could retrive and play with other dogs and then we went swimming at the dog beach! Saffron did fine but Murphy ended up with the runs from drinking too much water :yuck: His gut get irritated so easily!

We will be back down for Canadian thanksgiving so we'll try out the Blaine/Birch Bay parks then! Nice to know when/where we can take the pups without getting in trouble!

Cheers,

Jenn


----------

